# Cash Transactions Banned By Louisiana



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Coming to a state or province near you.* 

This summer, the State Legislature and Governor of Louisiana passed a law that bans individuals and businesses from transacting in cash if they are considered a "secondhand dealer". House Bill 195 of the 2011 Regular Session (Act 389) broadly defines a secondhand dealer to include "&#8230; Anyone, other than a non-profit entity, who buys, sells, trades in or otherwise acquires or disposes of junk or used or secondhand property more frequently than once per month from any other person, other than a non-profit entity, shall be deemed as being in the business of a secondhand dealer. " The law then states that "A secondhand dealer shall not enter into any cash transactions in payment for the purchase of junk or used or secondhand property. Payment shall be made in the form of check, electronic transfers, or money order issued to the seller of the junk or used or secondhand property&#8230;" The broad scope of this definition can essentially encompass everyone; from your local flea market vendors and buyers to a housewife purchasing goods on ebay or craigslist, to a group of guys trading baseball cards, they could all be considered secondhand dealers. Lawmakers in Louisiana have effectively banned its citizens from freely using United States legal tender.

The law goes further to require secondhand dealers to turn over a valuable business asset, namely, their business' proprietary client information. For every transaction a secondhand dealer must obtain the seller's personal information such as their name, address, driver's license number and the license plate number of the vehicle in which the goods were delivered. They must also make a detailed description of the item(s) purchased and submit this with the personal identification information of every transaction to the local policing authorities through electronic daily reports. If a seller cannot or refuses to produce to the secondhand dealer any of the required forms of identification, the secondhand dealer is prohibited from completing the transaction.

Louisiana bans cash transactions | Ackel & Associates L.L.C.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Uh, and who benefits most from this? Banks and law enforcement.

"Sorry, I realize it says on your dollar bill that this is legal tender, but I cannot accept it by rule of law."


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I don't understand the subject.
But I'm sure its just another way to make sure theres no fair trade anywhere.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> "Sorry, I realize it says on your dollar bill that this is legal tender, but I cannot accept it by rule of law."


I thought the same thing. Every note I have says it's "legal tender for all debts public and private" I'm sure this is going to end up in the courts.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The damn parisites might not get their share of the tax blood this. time for a real protest, but as per usual no one will stand up to the totalitarian government.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> The damn parisites might not get their share of the tax blood this. time for a real protest, but as per usual no one will stand up to the totalitarian government.


 They have plenty of money,its control they want now. America was the last free nation,well free in comparrison to the others anyway. Once they finish it off they have control over the whole planet.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*It's about tax money and the so called Underground economy.. the PTB's figure this will force people to buy from folks who are licensed and collect taxes.

In OKC my family said to have a garage sale you had to get a permit for $25.00 and you had to collect sales tax for the stuff you sell.... true? they say so...

It's like in another thread when we talked about a National sales tax in place of an Income tax , we all said we would be buying from garage sales.. this is the response that will come..

One way or the other the bastards will suck us dry like the giant leech they are..to feed their own greed..*


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *It's about tax money and the so called Underground economy.. the PTB's figure this will force people to buy from folks who are licensed and collect taxes.
> 
> In OKC my family said to have a garage sale you had to get a permit for $25.00 and you had to collect sales tax for the stuff you sell.... true? they say so...
> 
> ...


I think you hit the nail on the head there Hozay!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

a related topic

Legal Lad : Can Businesses Refuse to Accept Cash? :: Quick and Dirty Tips ™

:gaah: :gaah: :gaah: :gaah: :gaah:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, unbelievable. I work for a large retail chain and I am sure they would like to ban cash transactions. They are constantly pushing the use of credit cards (especially their own) because it cost them more money to accept cash then the fees for processing credit cards. Guess we will see how this all pans out....


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Yes*



The_Blob said:


> a related topic
> 
> Legal Lad : Can Businesses Refuse to Accept Cash? :: Quick and Dirty Tips ™
> 
> :gaah: :gaah: :gaah: :gaah: :gaah:


A business or an individual, does not have to accept cash for goods or services.

They only have to accept it for a "debt"

The US Dollar is a fiat currency and by law must be accepted as payment , "for all debts public and private".

No where in the law does it say you have to accept US currency for goods or services.

A business dealing in straight forward sales of goods and or services can require payment in an other form , such as gold, silver , a foreign currency or bartered goods or services.

This law in Louisiana will be about as successful as prohibition was.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me how government is always trying to weasel around to control everything in our lives. No wonder those old timers were into tar and feathers. :gaah:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Concerning the LA law Act 389. I believe this is the states way of being sure they are not missing out on sales tax etc. I for one only deal in cash and will not be shopping in LA as much as I use to (I am only 20miles from the state line). I am e-mailing the governor today and let him know they have lost my business. Think it will matter? If enough people did this they would pull this law off the books.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The IRS has implemented new rules so that if you receive $20,000 or more in payments through Paypal that information is passed on to the IRS. The government is going after unreported income. I read somewhere that the shadow economy is about the size of the entire economy of Ireland.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

So, basically, they want to collect sales taxes on the goods TWICE? Because we are talking about used goods, correct? 

Sales tax was collected when the item was purchased new, and now that the owner wishes to sell it, the new buyer ALSO has to pay taxes on it. :gaah:

I wonder if we have any strictures on garage sales here? Maybe I should start paying attention...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Ezmerelda said:


> So, basically, they want to collect sales taxes on the goods TWICE? Because we are talking about used goods, correct?
> 
> Sales tax was collected when the item was purchased new, and now that the owner wishes to sell it, the new buyer ALSO has to pay taxes on it. :gaah:


That's the way I see it.

I don't know about anywhere else but in Pa you must pay sales tax whenever a vehicle is sold. If it's 20 years old and has been sold 5 times over the course of it's life, sales tax is paid 5 times. Quite a racket.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree this is crap....... however on the other side of the coin, we have a similar law here dealing with "scrap sales". Due to a lot of thefts of copper and such they past a law that anyone selling metals ( copper, brass, aluminum, and such) must present a vailid ID and are paid by check. Just in case materials were stolen and to keep track of suspicious sales. Now I agree that secondhand sales/ purchases, ( this pretty much even IMO covers flea markets and yard sales) If a bit on the stupid side. But again Goobermint seems to have a terminal case of stupid in the last few years.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> That's the way I see it.
> 
> I don't know about anywhere else but in Pa you must pay sales tax whenever a vehicle is sold. If it's 20 years old and has been sold 5 times over the course of it's life, sales tax is paid 5 times. Quite a racket.


same in Ohio, my Dad & I were JUST discussing this & I was going to bring it up but you beat me to it 

I've had quite a few cars 'gifted' to me over the years... :lolsmash:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds like one more step towards chip implants (biblical mark of the beast) The best way to control a populace is to control the money.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, I'm sure it's being "sold" as a law to help catch copper thieves selling to unscrupulous scrap dealers. But it's about total tracking and total taxation of every penny out there. 

Since Bank Of America announced a $5 monthly fee for using your debit card, I'll be dumping BOA and I'll be carrying more cash and doing a lot less buying with my debit card. 

Barter anyone? Just don't tell Big Brother. He wants to track any barter transaction, assign a value to the items traded, and collect tax on them.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

HamiltonFelix said:


> Yes, I'm sure it's being "sold" as a law to help catch copper thieves selling to unscrupulous scrap dealers. But it's about total tracking and total taxation of every penny out there.
> 
> Since Bank Of America announced a $5 monthly fee for using your debit card, I'll be dumping BOA and I'll be carrying more cash and doing a lot less buying with my debit card.
> 
> Barter anyone? Just don't tell Big Brother. He wants to track any barter transaction, assign a value to the items traded, and collect tax on them.


You shouldn't cheat on your taxes anyway.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL! Yeah, rrright..

Heck, I'm to the point where I consider a moonshiner a patriot because he operates off the radar and doesn't pay squeeze. 
But then, I think the Whiskey Rebellion should have *succeeded! * (Shea's Rebellion, too.)


----------



## ImNotCrazyRU (Oct 18, 2011)

You won’t have to worry about cash much longer; we are on the road to becoming a Weimar Republic and very soon nobody will be accepting US notes…


----------

